# V or no V that is the question.



## maranatha minis (May 2, 2008)

I am getting ready to clip my ponies and would like to know if you leave the or not like on the minis.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Leeana (May 2, 2008)

I do a V, small and short ..not going all the way up the hip like the miniatures. I leave it shorter. I know of some people that will leave the "V" and then clip over it 'in the direction of the hair' (not agianst it) to smooth it down.

TIP: I just body clipped two of my ponies that were complete fuzz balls, i clipped over that "v" area right now, so by June when i do a show clip ..that "v" hair is not like a winter coat, just what has grown in since this clip.


----------



## maranatha minis (May 2, 2008)

Thanks!!! This is a new adventure for me with the ponies.


----------



## Sassy'sMom (May 2, 2008)

Okay, silly question to add. I was wondering why everyone leaves that 'v' on their butts when they clip? I am fairly new and I don't show, so I was just curious!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 2, 2008)

I was told that the V gives an optical illusion that the tail set is higher. Which makes no sense to me. To me it just screams hey look how low my tail set it and watch me try and cover it up. I refuse to leave those huge V's on my horses. I will leave a small V though.


----------



## muffntuf (May 2, 2008)

I might be crazy, but I think it is from the Arab world? I think I remember someone explaining that to me, but I might be corrected.


----------



## kaykay (May 2, 2008)

Back years ago it was done to show the "true" color of the horse. Then some did it to keep from cutting off the top of the tail. Then like Sheryl said it was done to make the tail appear higher.

Most ponies do not have a V.

Heres jet right after Getitia took him to congress


----------



## disneyhorse (May 2, 2008)

I have noted that IN GENERAL (just a generalization!) that the Shetlands have higher tailsets than the minis, and the minis keep a longer coat, so thus the two factors together mean that the minis will usually have a longer "V" than the Shetlands. with my minis I left a bigger V. With the Shetlands, I only clip a very very small one at the tail head.

Andrea


----------



## Leeana (May 2, 2008)

> Back years ago it was done to show the "true" color of the horse. Then some did it to keep from cutting off the top of the tail. Then like Sheryl said it was done to make the tail appear higher.


Hmm never heard that first one but the last two i have a better understanding of. Never heard of it being done to show the true color of the horse. Most ponies i have seen DO have the V but its much smaller and not as apparent as the mini's V.

Leeana


----------



## kaykay (May 2, 2008)

Tony greaves posted that years ago on the main forum. after that Lowell Boone agreed that in the beginning that is why it was done so I think it must be true?? I dont know as I wasnt around back at the beginning LOL

You almost have to do the tiny V or you will cut the top of the tail but it isnt even close to what you see on minis


----------



## minih (May 3, 2008)

Our shetland has shed out all nice and slick, I don't plan on shaving him (I don't think) around his body, just head and below the knees and blending, so I guess we will go v-less


----------



## Kathy2m (May 3, 2008)

I asked this question to a very well known judge (she judged world a few years back) why they did the V so high on minis and she told me someone won at worlds with it and so it became the IN thing to do, I had heard about the optical illusion, she said good judges see right past that! Kathy


----------



## squeaky (May 3, 2008)

I was always told to go a little "v" so you didn't cut off any of the top tail hairs, and make the transition from tail hair to body hair look choppy. Plus this way you didn't have to worry about those short stubby hairs growing back and sticking straight out. In my experiences, its not just the mini and arab worlds that do this. I have seen it done on warmbloods who were competing in dressage, quarter horses and morgans.

Amanda


----------



## Vertical Limit (May 3, 2008)

muffntuf said:


> I might be crazy, but I think it is from the Arab world? I think I remember someone explaining that to me, but I might be corrected.


We leave a very SMALL V. The reason behind it is so the horse does not rub his tail when the new hair growth comes in as it can get itchy. That's ALL it was ever meant to do as you would never see anything but at an Arab show. And yes it looks better than a straight chop off at the tail.

Carol


----------



## Boinky (May 3, 2008)

From what i've seen AMHR doens't leave nearly as much of a V as the AMHA people. I've been to some AMHA show's where the V's were all the way up the croup to the hip which i find rediculous. I"ve always thought much of a V more than a small one is rediculous looking and i don't know who people think they are fooling with it..LOL


----------



## maranatha minis (May 4, 2008)

My yearlings aren't shedding off well enough but the mare has. So I guess I will have to clip the yearlings. I sure hate to.


----------



## dannigirl (May 7, 2008)

I do a small v simply cause I like the way it looks on most of my horses and ponies. I stand back and look and will cut it off if I don't like it. I once saw a v that went about 10" up the back of a mine. I asked her why she did that and she said it was to make him look better. Personally, I thought it looked silly.

Angie


----------



## Sue_C. (May 10, 2008)

> _I was always told to go a little "v" so you didn't cut off any of the top tail hairs, and make the transition from tail hair to body hair look choppy._ Plus this way you didn't have to worry about those short stubby hairs growing back and sticking straight out. In my experiences, its not just the mini and arab worlds that do this. I have seen it done on warmbloods who were competing in dressage, quarter horses and morgans.


Exactly so...








If you look through any books on properly clipping your horse...the "V" will be there, along with the explaination. (And I do not mean just a booklet on clipping minis.)


----------



## Leeana (May 10, 2008)

I noticed today at the Taylors sale all the horses had V's , not long ..some longer then others but they all had V's.


----------



## maranatha minis (May 11, 2008)

thanks!!! I will be clipping this week I hope.


----------

